# Building a string jig - which plans are your favorite?



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

So I'm building a string jig to build a bunch of strings for some cub scouts and use for Archery merit badge Boy Scouts.

I've seen a few plans online as well as the one in the BSA Archery Merit badge book. So far I've been thinking that the one on TexasArchery looks pretty good, but would love opinions on those who have built their own string jigs. Which one do you prefer and why?

Thanks again everyone.

-Kent W.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've always got best results with a very simple 3-post jig. Personally I find that 4-post jigs have just extra bits that can go wrong.

I like the look of TexasArchery's 3-post jig, but personally I'd probably build it from steel, since I use quite a high tension when I build and posts take a lot of strain, plus you'd need a mechanism to increase tension (I use worm screw system in the single post end). But for club bows, that's probably overkill.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll tell the truth - I just ended up finally buying Butch Baker's jig and getting it over with. I DIY'ed my first 4-poster and after it was all said and done, the cost was around 70 to 80% of what Butch's 4-posters cost and had multiple problems that the well made jig from Butch didn't. 

Even making recurve strings, if you really want to do it right, you need sturdy posts that are completely vertical/parallel. It needs to be easy to adjust and easy to move around, etc. 

And it's even more important on the stretcher assembly. By the time you DIY something with a properly calibrated tension scale, easy twisting and sturdy enough (especially if you plan to make compound cables), you're about 70% of the way there to just getting Butch's stretcher.... 

Not meaning to be an advert for BB's jigs, though it's difficult to restrain myself, , and I totally love to DIY, DIY isn't usually the most cost-effective or convenient way to go. If you need strings right now, it can take a while to get used to a DIY jig and get it doing what you want in the correct way.... 

As for my DIY jig, it was my own design with pieces of 2x4, metal pipe and threaded floor mounts, cap screws, aluminum bushings and a lot of work at my drill press . It actually worked ok, until I needed a calibrated stretcher. Then it all went out to the dumpster when I got my BB jig.... 

But YMMV of course,

DM


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Check out:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=595999&p=5802708#post5802708

and was this: http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/jig/NewJig.htm the one you were looking at on the Texas archery web site?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

3-post jig built on an electrician's uni-strut, using concrete anchor bolts for the posts. Very simple, easy to build and costs less than $40 for all the parts.


----------



## jwscott (Mar 1, 2014)

my local 4-H class uses wooden jigs 2x4 & dowel rods. gets the job done. I built many of strings on my picnic table using 4-16penny nails. cheap & very effective.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I used up the kitchen worktop offcuts and some scrap brass i had and came up with this






Because it collapses in on its self it takes up less space on the shelf.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

I mentioned in another thread that my strings show no difference in accuracy and durability compared to strings made for me by very reputable string makers. This is the inexpensive jig I used:

http://www.shootingthestickbow.com/STRING_MAKING.pdf


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> 3-post jig built on an electrician's uni-strut, using concrete anchor bolts for the posts. Very simple, easy to build and costs less than $40 for all the parts.


Thats what I have


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

I built my own with the uni strut and it was a learning process. After trying out various parts, I finally have it working correctly for me. Because of the learning process, I spent about $200 to get there. I make recurve strings for my club and I make consistent strings with my homemade jig.

If this is for only the archery merit badge, you can make a flemish string jig for less than $10. It's compact and you can store it easily. The endless loop jig takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

Very impressive TOJ. I like what u did


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

dmacey said:


> I'll tell the truth - I just ended up finally buying Butch Baker's jig and getting it over with.


same. I have a Little Jon, but I have some components that Butch custom made for me to fit, and if I ever kill it I will just buy a full rig from Butch.

I built for a few years on a Brownell jig and the difference between being able to reliably add some tension is worth the cost of the commercial jig. if someone really can't afford one, have a look at what the guys in the DIY form are achieving with no-weld jigs.

4-post is nice, but after some years of experience with both 3 and 4 post, the tensioning beats needing to swap ends once.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

All of the UC Berkeley team strings for the past 8 years have been built on this home-made jig. Less than $50 of hardware, all of which can be obtained from McMaster or a good hardware store (for smaller quantity parts). https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~archery/wp-content/uploads/docs/string-jig.pdf


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

caspian said:


> same. I have a Little Jon, but I have some components that Butch custom made for me to fit, and if I ever kill it I will just buy a full rig from Butch.
> 
> I built for a few years on a Brownell jig and the difference between being able to reliably add some tension is worth the cost of the commercial jig. if someone really can't afford one, have a look at what the guys in the DIY form are achieving with no-weld jigs.
> 
> 4-post is nice, but after some years of experience with both 3 and 4 post, the tensioning beats needing to swap ends once.


I actually still make the string initially on 4 posts, but do the stretching, twist to length and the loop servings on the stretcher a-la compound cables. I bought his entire rig originally because I had hopes of making my own compound threads. So what I have is probably overkill, but I cant complain about how my strings have come out on it. A calibrated stretcher is one of those tools that you can't see how you ever got along without it once you get it...
DM


----------

